# Holiday cheese update!



## redneck5236 (Dec 19, 2021)

Smoked the holiday cheese yesterday. Left uncovered in fridge over night the n vacuumed sealed this morning ! Just wanted to say that idea of smoking the almond covered bacon cheese ball was a smash hit ! Absolutely fantastic ! Now my favorite smoked cheese . I had to try it sealed the rest it will be even better after aging ! Hope everyone has a safe a wonderful Christmas season !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2021)

Looks good! Gonna be some good eating!

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 19, 2021)

NICE!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice, we really like smoked cheese… good stuff!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2021)

Looks very good!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice, be  some happy people on the receiving end.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice job, looks great!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2021)

Like everyone said, looks great.   Cheese ball???   Hmmmmm


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2021)

looking good.  That smoked cheese ball really sounds interesting.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 19, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice! I’ll be trying the almond cheese ball!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 19, 2021)

again, I have to find that cheese ball and the helavagood cheese around here 

David


----------

